# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Utrogestan

## mmmmmm

De gynecoloog heeft me utrogestan+ oestrogel voorgeschreven voor menopauze. Heeft iemand hier ervaringen mee ?

----------


## leenbart1988

Dit gisteren ook voorgeschreven geweest heb je al enig resultaat hiermee? Wat zijn je ervaringen ondertussen?

----------

